
Just Got Fired From Yahoo?  Have A Taco.  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/10/just-got-fired-from-yahoo-have-a-taco/
======
dell9000
Part Brilliant. Part Sleezy. 100% Taco.

------
swilliams
Interesting way to get [most likely] good job applicants. Also love the
picture of Jerry Yang at the end of the article.

~~~
vaksel
I'm not so sure the applicants are that good. Usually the ones getting laid
off are the ones from the bottom of the barrel.

Of course there might have been some jewels, those who got fired due to
politics or some other BS reason, and not because of competence

~~~
Prrometheus
I think you have a valid point that Yahoo! is probably not laying off their
top performers. However, the job cuts were large, and there is enough
randomness in the HR process to assume that the startup could find 5 good
employees there. Not to mention, an employee in the bottom half at Yahoo would
probably be an excellent employee anywhere else. Also, there are factors other
than competence that play in to decisions like these, like tenure.

------
shard
Big hat, no cattle.

------
tlrobinson
"You just lost your job. Have a taco!"

Seriously, I find this pretty distasteful.

------
AndrewWarner
Google did that after the first dot-com bubble burst. I've heard Tim Sanders,
who worked at Yahoo, talk about how demoralizing it was for Yahoo employees to
see their employees get lured over to the new, new thing.

------
sdfx
The sheriff might even swing by himself for a taco ... and a job application.

~~~
deepster
Or he might turn them down hoping for a better deal down the road...

------
Alex3917
Maybe there is an opportunity for someone to create a mobile job fair inside a
tractor trailer that goes around to companies laying off employees...

------
Prrometheus
Those tacos look yummy.

